# WB toilet



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wol. Brass has moved into the toilet field !

Used the new " Finale Ultimate Toilet " in my own house ( don't want to sell things to customers till i check it out ) ,,, Comfort height , elongated is all they have right now .

Everybit as good as the Avalanche and within $ 5 . I like it ! 1 .28 gallons : 

:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

This is good to hear:thumbup: I was at lunch with my rep just the other day and i had asked him, how many he had sold but he told me he hasn't sold one yet!!


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

Cal said:


> Wol. Brass has moved into the toilet field !
> 
> Used the new " Finale Ultimate Toilet " in my own house ( don't want to sell things to customers till i check it out ) ,,, Comfort height , elongated is all they have right now .
> 
> ...


Did your rep deliver it to you ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been wanting to try one of those to give them a shot, but the price tag kept me away. 250-300 for a toilet is too much.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have one in the garage ready to install at my grandmothers house after this weekend. Looks like a American Standard Cadet III to me. Which is exactly what the Eljer looked like that I installed this week for a customer who bought it at a big box store. 

The reality is there are only a few companies controlling plumbing manufacturing.


----------



## High-plumbing (Jan 8, 2012)

My rep put a group of us together and ordered six. Got the price down to 189.00. Should get it next week.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Does it come with the Wolverine Brass copper fill valve, brass flush valve and copper float ball?........inquiring minds want to know.......


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Does it come with the Wolverine Brass copper fill valve, brass flush valve and copper float ball?........inquiring minds want to know.......


Nope. hush valve, 3" orange flapper, and a really cheap plastic handle that is being changed out. All parts are available through WB, so there is that. 

Again, it's just a AM/Stan with WB PARTS.


----------



## ROSELLE PLUMBER (Jun 26, 2009)

Will said:


> I've been wanting to try one of those to give them a shot, but the price tag kept me away. 250-300 for a toilet is too much.


cheap o


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I only needed three so they sent me six to keep the price down and when they got another local order for the others they came and got it. It was worked out before hand but they seemed to suggest it was standard practice. You guys need to ask!


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Right now they only have the one style. Brass shank fill valve. Their tank to bowl kit but not their heavier stuff, but solid brass. Brass trip lever as well if memory serves. They need a 10" rough tank!


----------

